# Burning smell coming from LCD monitor?



## Guitarman1400 (Aug 16, 2011)

I bought this monitor 2 months ago. I came home last night after 7 hours since I last saw it to a burning smell emanating from the vents of my asus VH222H lcd monitor.* I unplugged it and now it still smells weird. Is this normal or is something wrong? 

The monitor works fine, but i still have it unplugged.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Guitarman1400 and welcome to TSF :wave:

Depending on the environment, it might have dust/pet-hair/feathers/small-children gotten in through the vent-holes, but it would need a seriously dusty area to build up that much, in just 2 months. As it's only 2 months old, I suggest taking it back to the shop, under warranty.

Failing that, unless you're confident in opening the monitor up and investigating, it's hard to say where the fault lies. You'd need to remove the back, power it up then look/listen closely for wisps of smoke and/or crackly/fizzing noises.

*Note* - If it's still under warranty, removing the back will likely void it.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

agree with Werebo on all counts .. unless there is a possibility that someone accidentally dropped a lighted cigarette down inside the cover .. take it back .. a lot of mfr's / shops give a warranty that provides a replacement and I think laws also cover you for the possibility of a refund should you have lost total confidence in the appliance / mfr ..


----------

